# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Dungeon tiles - a small project

## torstan

This isn't quite the small project it started out as! This is a set of textures and transparent pngs that cover floor textures, walls, doors, lightsources (lanterns, firepits, forges, torches and so on), barred grates and set dressing (tables, chairs, chests, treasure, rugs, pits etc). Feel free to download these and use them. They were designed for use in maptool and can be used there to quickly make dungeons.

The set is here:
http://www.fantasticmaps.com/free-stuff/

*A Short How To*

1. Map->Quick Map->Black
1a. Make sure the map has grid size set to square and 100px.
2. Pick the Drawing Tools and choose Draw Rectangle
3. Select one of the floor textures as the fill, set the line style to transparent (double click the colour selection window then hit cancel on the dialog).
4. Make sure you are drawing to the background layer.
5. Hold down ctrl to snap to grid.
6. Draw out your corridors and rooms.
7. Switch to Interaction tools (the pointer) and make sure you are on the background layer.
8. Find the tiles in the resource library and drag them onto the map.

I find it useful to lay dow the stairs and other ground level terrain items first, this helps with the z-ordering of the pngs later.

9. Once your floor and wall items - the terrain - are all laid in, switch to the object layer and fill the dungeon with tables, chairs, chains and so on. These are in the Items folder.

Hope that helps. A similar thing can be done in Gimp or other picture editing programs. Indeed, in Gimp 2.6 you can just drag images from the folder onto the current image and they appear as a new layer which makes it very easy to composite a map. I'm sure that the above steps can also be repeated in Battlegrounds, Viewingdale or other VTTs.

--- Original Post ----

I need to put together a map that has moving corridors. So I started creating a series of dungeon tiles. I quickly found that it's easier to create a texture and separate walls than create every possible tile from scratch. Anyway, with a growing collection of tiles I can get things that look like this:



The repeating floor texture is:


A couple of walls here:

and


and the stairs are here:


These are all certainly CC licensed as per my sig.

----------


## Ascension

Dude, that's pretty sweet stuff.

----------


## Jegol

I came out of lurking just to say how much I really like that texture and the use of it!

----------


## torstan

Now that's good to hear. I'm taking suggestions on things to include. I'm trying to hit all the main elements required for dungeon construction.

----------


## Torq

Fantastic, Torstan! Great tiles with the usual artistry mixing the semmingly disparate ideas of a rough sketch and wonderfully accurate artwork.

Torq

----------


## NeonKnight

> Now that's good to hear. I'm taking suggestions on things to include. I'm trying to hit all the main elements required for dungeon construction.


Doors

Statues/Idols

Altars

Portcullis

Pillars

Generic furniture (Chairs, tables, beds, chests, crates)

Tapestries

----------


## torstan

I'm doing dungeon fabric right now. I'll have a separate folder for the furnishings, but currently I've got all your crates, tables, beds and tapestry needs covered. Unfortunately they were first created for a secret map I can't talk about until after April 9th  :Smile: 

I'll get the portcullis and altar done though - they are good ideas. I already have some pillars, I might do another for variation. I also want to add a dais, and some barred walls.

Oh, now here's a question. The 1st edition DMG had a symbol set in it somewhere as a legend for dungeons if I remember rightly. Now sadly I did not manage to bring my 1Ed library over the pond so don't have it handy. If anyone does (Turgenev - I'm looking at you), could you post a list here? That's got to be one of the more definitive breakdowns of dungeon furniture out there.

----------


## Steel General

Neat stuff Torstan...

----------


## NeonKnight

From Page 112 of the 4e DMG.

Other Legends of Map Symbols:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/attachm...apsymbols1.jpg

----------


## torstan

Thanks. I've got a lot of them covered but that certainly showed up a few holes. Spiral stairs are the most pressing I think. Fireplaces are also fairly high on the list.

----------


## Midgardsormr

Sarcophagi would be a good idea.

----------


## Steel General

...and don't forget the Sacrificial Chickens!  :Very Happy:

----------


## torstan

Actually you are right Sarcophagi are an excellent idea. And sacrificial chickens are a given already  :Smile: 

@Torq: I forgot to say thank you. That was a great compliment and I let it slide right by.

I've added spiral stairs to the zip. Here are some of them, and a screenshot of them in use:



   

Edit: I forgot to mention that these are all sized for use on a 50px grid. I have a set that is usable on a 100px grid as well (that's the size I'm creating them at).

----------


## Torq

> Actually you are right Sarcophagi are an excellent idea. And sacrificial chickens are a given already 
> 
> @Torq: I forgot to say thank you. That was a great compliment and I let it slide right by.


Its well deserved. I didn't really articulate it properly. What I meant was that most people who try for a relaxed hand-drawn look end up with a result that looks too relaxed and messy. On the other hand those who try for a formal, structured and clean look often end up with something too clinical and computer-generated. Your style hits a great balance between the two. Looks great.

Torq

----------


## Ascension

Well said Torq...these are masterful Torstan.

----------


## Nomadic

This is awesome, think you could give us a pool tile set (tiles for the walls and corners and a central water tile)?

----------


## torstan

Thanks Torq and Ascension - I love doing this and the encouragement and advice I've picked up over the last year are the reason I'm still doing this.

@Nomadic: The joy of it is that you already can. The pool in the first post screenshot was created using the following steps:

1. Use the tilable flagstone texture to lay down a floor.
2. Use the Step tiles (in the stairs and elevation subdirectory) to define the edges of the pool.
3. Use the water texture to paint in the pool water.

If you are using maptool, just make sure that you paint all the textures on the background layer. Then when you place the tiles on the bakground layer they will define nice sharp edges.

----------


## ravells

Oh my word, Torstan! The attention to detail is amazing. Can't wait to see more.

----------


## torstan

Ask and you will receive! (I'm not that quick, I just happened to be working on them).

I've updated the zips with new items - 10' wide spiral staircases, proper corner sections for both sets of walls, and I've cleaned up some defects on the earlier walls.

Here's a couple of screenshots:
 

... and a few of the new elements.
  

I should have all the possible elements needed to construct any walled building now. All I need are a few more floor textures and all buildings are done! Phew. Next on to a few of the more unusual elements people have suggested here and on the rptools boards.

I've also edited the first post to include a link to the 100px tiles so that people can download the higher resolution set if they want to.

----------


## torstan

Right, I got around to adding a tileable wooden floor texture:


... which now allows me to do this:


Starting to come together nicely.

----------


## torstan

Some proper doors added and some barred walls:




Here they are within maptool:


I also had a play around with creating circular rooms and angled rooms with these map pieces and it came out surprisingly well:

----------


## torstan

Okay, some more progress.

A few doors and rubble tiles added. Here's the tiles:
   

Here they are (and a few variations) in a dungeon:

----------


## Ascension

I gotta grab the zip once you're done and play around with these...too cool.

----------


## torstan

Okay, I've added a few lightsources. Fires, braziers (though people seem to think they are treasure chests so they probably need redone), bowls of flaming oil and torches. Everything comes in a lit and unlit version. The zips are updated with the new additions so here's some screenshots of them in use:

 
 

I also had a thought that I could probably put together a rough castle from the bits that I had. And so it turned out:


I'm not entirely convinced by the lightsources yet. If anyone can lend some C&C I'd be very grateful.

----------


## Redrobes

Well done Torstan these are mighty good. I think I would darken or do something extra with the rubble a bit as its so camouflaged against the stone floor. Perhaps if each stone had a shadow then it would stand out a bit. I like all the bits so far. Will definitely snag once finished ! Will rep too.

----------


## torstan

Thanks Redrobes. They actually do have a drop shadow on them but it's clearly not heavy enough. I'll boost it a bit, and possibly bump up the highlights a little.

Thanks for pointing that out.

In other news, these will be bundled with the stable release of maptool 1.3 which should be out in the next few weeks.

I'm doing lightsources now (obviously). My current list of core ligthsources is:
torch -done
fire - done
flaming bowl - done
candle
brazier -sort of done
firepit

Any other core lightsources you'd expect to see here?

----------


## Steel General

How about lanterns or light/continual light spells?

----------


## RPMiller

I already gave kudos on the RPTools forums, but I'll say it again as it is worth it. This is an awesome project! The thing I love most is that it is all done in your style and that creates a coherence throughout the entire sense that really takes any map created with it to the next level. I think by the time you are done, someone would have to actually make an effort to not make their map look good. I give you a standing ovation! :Compass Rose:

----------


## icosahedron

Lightsource - blacksmith's forge?

----------


## torstan

Thanks RP. That's the plan anyway. Things have slowed up a little now as I do the lightsources. Objects are fiddly, but there are more on the way.

A few people have asked for forges now. I'll put one together.

----------


## StillCypher

"Awesome project" someone said. Yeah, HUH! These are knock-your-socks-off fantastic! I love all the little pieces and the idea of fitting them all together to build cool new stuff with 'em ::rubbing hands together gleefully::  Rep for you!

----------


## RPMiller

> "Awesome project" someone said. Yeah, HUH! These are knock-your-socks-off fantastic! I love all the little pieces and the idea of fitting them all together to build cool new stuff with 'em ::rubbing hands together gleefully::  Rep for you!


If you really want to get a lot of bang for your buck you should grab MapTool and see just how fantastic those tiles are to use because in MapTool they snap to the grid so you don't even have to try aligning them. All the work is done for you.  :Smile:

----------


## StillCypher

Right, because I reeeeeeaaaally need another time-sucking, addictive, tons-of-fun application to fool around with, right? LOL!

----------


## RPMiller

> Right, because I reeeeeeaaaally need another time-sucking, addictive, tons-of-fun application to fool around with, right? LOL!


Well, if you are going to put it that way... YES!  :Very Happy:

----------


## torstan

Firstly, thanks for all the compliments and the rep. It certainly helps with a project of this size. I should put the small in quotes in the title of this thread. I'm up to 8MB of tiles and growing steadily.

Okay, so all the lightsources are finished now. I've also rebuilt the outer walls so that they snap over a grid line so that when the players explore they can see the walls. I've added markers too - letters, numbers and a generic star. Also in this update:
1. New grass texture
2. Windows
3. Doorways
4. Fireplace
5. Generic fire stamp

A few of the new features:


Here's a demonstration of the new walls. First, here's the player view:


Note that it is not entirely clear which walls are single thickness and which go all the way back. Now in the GM view this is clear:


Maptool also has snap to grid vision blocking that gets painted on its own layer (vision blocking layer is often abbreviated to VBL) so it's really quick and easy to lay in where the walls are:


Note, I've only updated the 100px zip file. Let me know if anyone wants the 50px version of these.

----------


## torstan

Turns out people did want the 50px version so they've been updated too.

----------


## torstan

Okay, after a request, here are the three principle tiling textures with a grid added:

  

These can be used with gimp to build dungeons for printing out at the table. To do this, follow these steps:
1. Make sure you set it up so that the grid size is 100px in Image->Configure Grid.
2. Make sure the image resolution is 100px per inch (Image->Scale Image)
3. Turn on snap to grid under view->Snap to grid
4. Make the grid visible (View->Show Grid)
5. Create a selection using the rectangular select tool that will be the floor of your dungeon.
6. Fill this with the desired texture (you can do this by opening the jpgs above, hitting select all and then copying them (ctrl-a, ctrl-c). Now they will be in your patterns dialogue. Select the pattern and on your dungeon image hit ctrl-; )

Now lay in the walls. To do this do the following:
1. Find the tiles in your computer.
2. Click and drag a corner tile onto the active picture (literally drag and drop the tile onto gimp). This will create a new layer on the image with the tile in it.
3. Use the move tool set to Move Current Layer to move the corner tile to a corner of your dungeon.
4. Duplicate the layer and repeat, rotating (Layer->Transform->rotate 90 degrees) as required.
5. Flatten all of these layers to one layer.
6. After placing all the corners, repeat with the large wall sections.
7. Fill in the gaps with small sections.
8. Flatten all the wall sections into one layer.

Change the colour of the background if you don't want the walls to fade to white. Add set dressing on a new layer as before - remember things like stairs and so on should be on a layer above the floor texture but below the walls layer. You're done! Play with grunge brushes and so on to personalise it.

Here's a quick dungeon I threw together using this technique in Gimp. The drag and drop from directory is the real lifesaver in this method.

----------


## jfrazierjr

Nice Stuff Torstan!   One question though... how come the smallish corner blocks are significantly smaller that the ones making up the main wall tiles?

EDIT:  I also noticed that those tiles have a lighter backdrop.   I rather like the burnt umber tone on the ones used in the corner as well as the smaller block size.

----------


## torstan

It's the inevitable result of making tiles by hand - there's some variation. I actually made the straight wall first and the corners last. I also like the newer corner tile wall style and back. I might have to re-do the straight-line wall for consistency.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> It's the inevitable result of making tiles by hand - there's some variation. I actually made the straight wall first and the corners last. I also like the newer corner tile wall style and back. I might have to re-do the straight-line wall for consistency.



Understood... I have not looked at this in detail in a few weeks, so did not know if you had different versions that were slightly different in style.    I too like the corner stones (smaller, look better in this case) as well as the background with the more burnt umber look to it.  

 It's not a big deal, but would be nice if you swapped them out.    Perhaps long term, if you feel like it and can find the time, you could go back and add some corners in the style of the big blocks as that seems like a larger more permanent/stable structure might be made out of (castle wall for example.)

----------


## lemonsprig

Hey Torstan,

thanks for coming up with this so quickly its really awesome, I have one small problem though. Having followed the instructions and printed it all out. My tiles are only coming out at 3/4 of an inch not 1 inch. I have double checked the resolution grid size etc and everything seems ok being set to 100ppi. It all looks fine on screen.

Any help appreciated. Not sure if this was the best place to post, feel free to move/delete so it does not clutter up your great tutorial.

Thanks

----------


## torstan

Can you post the jpg, and the .xcf file to here? You'll have to zip the .xcf file and upload it as a .zip, but that should be fine. Then I can go into your file and figure out where it is going wrong.

----------


## lemonsprig

Here are the files as requested.. thanks for your continued patience with this noob

----------


## torstan

Your image is perfectly good. THe problem is that your printer is shrinking it to fit on the page. You need to either crop the image tightly so that it fits inside the margins of an A4 or letter page (go to Image->Canvas Size and pick 11x8 inches and make sure the image fits).

If you need larger images than will fit on one sheet of A4, use posterazor to cut up the image into printer friendly chunks.

Looking good! THe only price I charge for the use of these is that after you've made your tiles and used them in the game that you take a photo and post it here  :Smile:

----------


## lemonsprig

Hey Torstan,

Just wanted to post a quick note to say thanks. I have had a lot of fun with this so far, although worked out early on that even though the walls look great I need to leave them off, otherwise I will have to do 101 different variations and sizes to be able to lay these out in mutliple configurations.

For now the my little project has hit a dead end as the foam i was gluing the prints to is either to thin or reacting to the glue (despite being told its the right stuff for the job) and has curled up all other the place not ideal for laying down dungeons.. oh well..

Despite all that it was fun to try and I may just give it a go printing out on paper.

----------


## torstan

This is why I quickly changed from tiles to separate walls and floors too. Making specific rooms from scratch quickly limits you to very particular layouts. Perhaps a load of walls printed out to card would be the way forward? Medium weight card and a home printer should do the job.

I'm glad you had fun with it. If you pick it up again, I'd love to see them in action.

I always thought that ohp transparencies would be good for walls...

----------


## torstan

Set dressing items now added to the 100px set. I'd be gragetful for any comments.

Off internet now for a week. I'll be back next Monday. Enjoy!

----------


## Talvara

I lurk around here alot, altough I havent gotten to make much of my own cartography and sharing it, I do find myself vigourously checking your tileset thread for updates.

I think its great that you're doing these and Ive already recomended them to the DM of the VirtualTabletop game that I'm in.

Rockon! and let us know what other goodies are in store  :Smile:

----------


## torstan

I'm glad you like them. Future goodies will include an updated version of these items with a generic drop shadow - as well as being straightened up so they can be easily dropped in. Then more of the outdoor stuff. Sadly outdoor maps don't fit to grids too easily so it's taking a little longer to nail down the requirements for outdoor tiles.

----------


## Ceraus

Don't want to leech too much, but we seem to have the same final goal in mind: making tiles until every terrain configuration is covered.

I've only made slopes and cliffs so far (as you know, not even in 100 px), but I really hope my stuff will be compatible with yours. I'll pick up the slack and see if I can't get water and beaches to work.

----------


## torstan

Good plan. I'm currently tied up with a few other tasks but will be getting on to these elements as and when I can. I look forward to seeing what you come up with - and thanks for the rep btw!

----------


## Tumorseal

This is an amazing tile set. I'm just learning to use the maptool program and these have giving me a huge jump forward. 

The only issue I have, and it is probably just me, but I can't find the angle and circular walls, what folder are they in?

----------


## torstan

Ah, there are no angular or circular walls. The circular walls are just a series of single wall sections placed without shap to grid. You can free rotate a tile by holding down ctrl-shift and rotating the middle mouse button. This is also the way that the angled walls are done.

The reason there are no specific tiles for this is because people tend to want all sorts of angles and it would require a new tile for every angle. It's even worse for circular rooms as you'd need a different tile for every radius of room, and also for every section of that room. This is the current solution, but I'm definitely open to ideas for better solutions.

----------


## Tumorseal

*facepalm*

Thank you so much.  :Smile:

----------


## guyanonymous

> Ah, there are no angular or circular walls. The circular walls are just a series of single wall sections placed without shap to grid. You can free rotate a tile by holding down ctrl-shift and rotating the middle mouse button. This is also the way that the angled walls are done.
> 
> The reason there are no specific tiles for this is because people tend to want all sorts of angles and it would require a new tile for every angle. It's even worse for circular rooms as you'd need a different tile for every radius of room, and also for every section of that room. This is the current solution, but I'm definitely open to ideas for better solutions.


Your explanation and justification will be accepted. This time.

 :Wink: 

Seriously, though, these are all fantastic and much appreciated. Thank you!

----------


## torstan

Just some thinking about other possible uses for tiles:

----------


## Steel General

those are quite nice Torstan...

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Just some thinking about other possible uses for tiles:



Those are superb!!!!! I can't rep ya now though.... :Frown:    Something like that was my intent on this project, but my time just went poof... and I have not had a chance to get back to it.   Of course, now looking back, they don't look very ISO but a lot more straight side on.....but I have a few ideas on how to "fix" the mountains to make them not quite side on view though.   My original intention was to have both single mountains as well as a few 2-5 mountain chain range symbols.   

If you can do more, especially in vary color schemes, that would be great!!!

----------


## jfrazierjr

[QUOTE=torstan;63771]Just some thinking about other possible uses for tiles:

Oh, one other thing, I think I would prefer to see separate sets for overland tiles though.    And would prefer you get your indoor/dungeon set done first, followed by an outdoor set(vegitation, paths, etc), and then the overland tiles.  Of course, I am a bit biased since I want to use stuff for Maptool and the top down will help me out the most. :Wink:

----------


## torstan

Absolutely. This little experiment was more about the fact that I was a little out of steam on my big projects right now and wanted to try something quickly that looked cool. The interior dungeon set is certainly first on the maptool list, followed by outdoor tiles.

----------


## Ascension

Awesome, I don't even need em in gray, I can just hit the desaturate button for that.  Hope we get more of these cuz these are sweet.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Awesome, I don't even need em in gray, I can just hit the desaturate button for that.  Hope we get more of these cuz these are sweet.


Yea.. but the average CC, FM, etc user probably can't do that, which is why I mentioned it...

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Absolutely. This little experiment was more about the fact that I was a little out of steam on my big projects right now and wanted to try something quickly that looked cool. The interior dungeon set is certainly first on the maptool list, followed by outdoor tiles.



Cool... frankly, mine look like poo compared to these you have done... Thanks for sharing!

----------


## torstan

Not at all. I really like the style you went for with them. Very Tim Burton.

----------


## torstan

Okay, so a little more work on these. The set now has more consistent wall shadows for all the external walls. The set also has a full set of angled outer walls.

----------


## torstan

And the set now has much many more set dressing items. Some examples:

----------


## torstan

Another small update. The colour balance of the diagonal walls has been fixed (there were some odd examples above) and all the set dressing items now come with helpful drop shadows.

----------


## armoredgear7

This is a fantastic set of tiles; I really like your calligraphy-pen style of illustration

----------


## torstan

Thanks armouredgear. I'm glad you're finding them useful.

----------


## amoliski

This stuff is absolutely AMAZING! Great work!!!
I epically like the mountains, would you consider doing more over world work?
More specifically over world details like farms and stuff.
Thanks, and again- great work!

----------


## torstan

The mountain stuff is on the back burner a little right now, but I'd certainly like to get around to throwing some more of that in there. I'm glad you like the set, it's been a while since I updated it, but it's still being added to.

Oh, and because I put this together for someone on the maptool forums, here's a wall mask that can be used to create your own tiles. Make sure that in each case the wall ends that you draw match up to the end corners of the rectangle and you'll have pieces that fit to a 100px grid and match up perfectly. It's a bit more trouble to make sure the colours match, but there's no magic mask for that I'm afraid. Hope it comes in useful to someone.

----------


## Redrobes

Hey Torstan, I thought you would like to know that we've been fiddling and getting all these images converted and scaled for a download in the ViewingDale site and its finally gone up.

bottom of:
http://www.viewing.ltd.uk/cgi-bin/vi...y=dnld_dungeon

is the link to your site ok or should I put it to this thread ?

All the additional downloads over there are BY-SA-NC and they were 2.5 but since you were on 3.0 I upped them all to 3 too.

The download contains almost all of the stuff in your 100px download. I note looking at this thread again that the sharp corners were not in that so they might have to go in some future lot. We dropped the lower res or rotated versions of duplicated stuff and added a floor or two to go with the paving slabs.

I can have a play now and make some big dungeon up and see how it looks.

----------


## Coyotemax

I started playing around a bit with these myself.  the 2 problems I ran into is that with photoshop, the drag and drop isn't quite as simple as it appears to be elsewhere (first it opens as a new file,  and from there you can drag it as a new layer), and the edge of the graphic stops at the transparency.  The first one, not a big deal, I now have a single PSD with all the objects on their own layer, and categorized in logical folder groupings (or will soon, right now I just have the basic construction portions, walls, stairs, doors, etc).  The second was a bit more tedious as it involves editing each file separately -i took a brush with opacity set to 2% and put a dot at each corner, transparent enough to not notice visually, but enough pixel data to mark a corner boundary.  Voilà, everything now aligns perfectly to the grid.

I've been considering moving down to the next scale for awhile, but just didn't feel I was ready for it.  your tile set will, I think, be a great introduction for me to play with until I get around to doing things from scratch on my own  :Smile: 

thanks for making them available!
(speaking of whom, if any photoshop users want the psd when I'm done with all the objects, let me know and I can make it available.  It'll be too large to attach here, but I have an FTP server available, or if it's small enough, I can put it on a webhost)

----------


## Coyotemax

I couldn't wait to add all the files to the PSD, I just had to test it out and see if it was worth continuing.

Test succesful, I would say.  Took maybe half an hour once i really got moving, most of that was figuring out how to place the walls most efficiently in the prison area.

----------


## torstan

Cheers RR - glad that's come in useful. Yep, a link to my site is best. I'll keep on bumping this thread when new stuff gets added (it will, I promise!)

CoyoteMax - that looks cool! Photoshop does have an annoying habit of autocropping transparent regions. That dot basis sounds like a pretty good solution, but certainly a time consuming one. I'd say that people may well be interested in the psd if you're willing to provide it.

----------


## Thales

Hey Torstan, just wanted to say that your tiles are my absolute favorite -- I use them like crazy!  Thanks for the great stuff!

----------


## torstan

Thanks! I'm really pleased they come in useful. That's great to know.

----------


## Thales

I use at least some element of your tiles set in pretty much every single map I do.  Here's an example: the Shrine of Lamashtu in the dungeon of Thistletop! (From Rise of the Runelords.)  I used Torstan's steps, elevations, doors, braziers, lanterns, and pillars in this one.

I put in two screens to show the vision blocking/lighting...





I'm a total noob at all of this, but I feel like I can still make some darn cool looking maps using resources like your tiles.   :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Just shows how many twists and turns and little corners the guild has now, I've only just come across this thread....great stuff, Torstan!

----------


## torstan

Yep, this was a real beast to get through. The final zip file has over 300 files in it I think! I won't be updating this for a while... but I'm really pleased it's getting so much use.

----------


## Scarecrow84

This look fantastic. I had all but given up on maptool for actually making the maps, because it was a pain in the arse having to try and line everything up, instead of walls actually snapping to the grid like in CC3/DD3.

Forgive my ignorance, as i am only new to the mapping side of things, but with these symbols, should they be just added as is, as in if i want a wall longer then 1 unit (5 ft), i should put down the 5ft wall multiple times in a row, instead of just resizing the 5 ft wall to be longer?

----------


## Redrobes

Yeah I did a sample dungeon using these tiles here.

----------


## torstan

You should use them as is. You can download them within maptool now by going to Add to Library -> RPTools -> Art Packs (I think).

Then drop the walls on the background layer.  No need to resize them - they should just work. That's why there's larger wall sections to avoid the need to repeatedly place single wall sections.

----------


## Raskat

Ehm...I'd like to share my work. I did this a long time ago, but I stopped this project because I had no time to continue it. I think that it can fit with Torstan's awesome tileset and if Torstan likes it I give him permission to integrate it with his tileset, even with the brilliant maptool (there's no condition in using it, it's totally free). Anyway, here the stuff with a little example:

----------


## torstan

They're very nicely done. Good job! As for having them as part of the pack - I think it's best for you to set up your own zip and send them in to Dorpond at rptools. The packs have their own licensing - that require attribution if reposted - so it's not a good idea to mix authors. Also, the pack has a note that directs people to my site if they like the tiles, so I'd prefer the tiles and contents that people see to be mine, or I'd be dishonestly trading off the work of others. I think your stuff is great, and very useful. Even a small pack should be welcome on the rptools boards so I'd send this to dorpond and put up a thread with these in User Creations forum over there.

Really good stuff.

----------


## Jaxilon

Torstan, these are really great looking tiles. I don't know how I missed this thread for so long but it makes me worry about what other cool things I'm missing. Anyway, I think these will get me back to working on Maptool sooner than I had expected. 

I was wondering since I haven't downloaded your zip yet if I can build a dungeon in Gimp and then save it and use it in Maptool or do I need to build it directly within Maptool? I would prefer to create it in Gimp because then I can customize it more.

Thanks again for this huge labor of love

----------


## Raskat

Wow, I'm happy you like it. I love your work and I find it inspiring  :Smile:  . And I think that maptool is a great VTT (the only regret about it is that is not really storytelling-oriented; from this point of view I prefer FG2, but the map function is unbeatable).
Well, about my work, I don't want to be mentioned, really. It's just for the sake of sharing  :Very Happy:  . So, eventually, you could present it like your work and it wouldn't be a problem for me  :Wink:  . Thank You!

----------


## torstan

@Raskat - that's kind of you, but I will keep them separate. However I really do think you should get dorpond to include this as an item pack. It's a perfect size for easy incorporation..

@Jaxilion - Yep, quite a few people missed this one for a while. I'm glad you found it and that it's useful! This pack lets you build dungeons within maptool, but it certainly isnt the only wa to do it. You can absolutely create a jpg dungeon in gimp and import it into maptool and then use the set dressing items to deck it out.

----------


## Raskat

Ok, I'll make a post in the rptools' forum and I will contact dorpond as you said. Thank you ^^.

----------


## Krulwich

Absolutely beautiful. My maptool friends and I are going to love these!

----------


## torstan

You're welcome. They can actually be downloaded from within maptool from the Add Resource to Library... option under the file menu. Go to the RPTools logo and the Torstan's x ... are the different packs.

Glad to hear they'll come in handy!

----------


## Wannabehero

Another Dungeon Battlemap made using these tiles can be found HERE.  It is still a work-in-progress, I think I need to blur or fade the flagstone floor a bit to make it more of a background, and increase the shadow of the walls and dungeon dressings to make them pop out more from the rather dark background texture.


Awesome stuff Torstan, thanks again!

----------


## torstan

Saw your post on that - I'm really pleased these are coming in handy!

----------


## mystic badger

The link you've given in your first post is broken. Is it still possible to download the pack ?

Thanks !

----------


## dungeonlord

incredible versatile set. thanks!

----------


## torstan

Updated the first post to fix the link. Enjoy!

@dungeonlord - thanks, glad you're finding them useful.

----------


## Scholar Maleficius

This is a very beautiful set.
The slight cartoon style and simplistic approach distinguishes your work from other tiles.

----------

